# Backlapping Machine for reel mower



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

Not as good as a reel sharpening but in between a great option. Thought to post this if anyone else has not.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhoyXm3AEhA


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

There are a few different versions of this on the market - From what I have seen they are all fairly expensive in the $400-$500 range. I have access to a Foley back lapping machine, but in a pinch I will opt for a power drill for a single back lap. For the average person who back laps 1-2 times a year, this would be a large investment, but I will say they are very convenient if you have the luxury of owning one.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm with @crussell for the average homeowner, a drill and a socket will get the job done just fine. I think those machines are more for golf courses and the like which have fleets of reel mowers that they need to backlap. I'm sure you could spend the $400-500 on something else for your lawn that would get much more use or make your job a lot easier.


----------



## roundrockag (May 17, 2018)

It appears as though you have a small motor, a few pulleys (which set the RPMs if different than the motor's), a belt, a few bearings, a shaft, a u-joint, a socket, a frame and some adjustability. Their frame appears to be made of aluminum but it could be made of wood too. There's a higher amp load switch for the motor and a box to wire it up in. It looks like you could make one for pretty cheap.


----------

